# Review: The Secret of Communion with God by Matthew Henry



## FenderPriest (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey folks,

I published a review of Matthew Henry's The Secret of Communion with God over at my blog today- Review: The Secret of Communion with God. Hope you enjoy it!


----------

